# Bike araound the Clock 2008 am Herthasee



## MTB-Team Schaumburg (9. April 2008)

Hallo Bikefreunde!

Bitte meldet euch zum Bike around the clock 2008 an, wenn ihr dieses Jahr teilnehmen wollt. Die Veranstaltung findet am 7. bis 8. Juni am Herthasee bei Holzappel statt.

Je eher wir wissen, wieviele Teams teilnehmen
wollen, desto besser können wir auch planen. Durch die späten Anmeldungen im letzten Jahr konnten wir z.B. einigen keine T-Shirts
mehr aushändigen.

Die Starterliste beinhaltet zur Zeit 26 Meldungen (davon 8 Einzelfahrer)

Die Strecke startet und führt rund um den See (Reinspringen und erfrischen während der Fahrt erlaubt) und führt mit ca. 6 km/ 120 hm Strecke hinauf auf den Höchst, unseren heiligen Berg, führt dann mit Abfahrten zurück zum See!

Alle Facilities, Duschen, WC Campground (nur für unsere Veranstaltung) sind in einem guten Zustand. Die Stimmung entlang des Sees, ganz besondere am Abend wird auch hier für ein ganz besonderes Bikeambiente sorgen.

Da wir vom MTB Team Schaumburg für unsere Preisstabilität bekannt sind, werden wir auch in diesem Jahr das gleiche Startgeld wie vor fünf Jahren für die gleiche Leistung erheben. 30 / Starter thats it!

Bei den Preisen wird es dieses Jahr allerdings eine Änderung geben. Die ersten Plätze bekommen Medallien. Die Sachpreise werden verlost.

Anmeldungen unter www.singletrail.net

Bis bald am Herthasee

Peter (vom MTB-Team Schaumburg)


----------



## pseudosportler (27. Mai 2008)

Giebt es aktuelle Aussagen über die Strecke, da ich zur Zeit noch etwas Schulterprobleme habe, ist so ne Titanplatte drin  , wollte ich mal wissen wie die beschaffenheit der Strecke so ist.
Giebt es was ähnliches wie letztes Jahr, schöne holprige Wiesenstücke oder ehr Waldautobahn, bin an Überlegen ob Fully oder Hardtail.
Wäre nett wen da jemand einen vergleich zu letztes Jahr ziehen könnte.
Man sieht sich beim Rennen.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (27. Mai 2008)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> ....  letztes Jahr, schöne holprige Wiesenstücke oder ....



Schön holprig .....  hätts mal mein Popo sehen sollen nach 24h ...


----------



## pseudosportler (27. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Schön holprig .....  hätts mal mein Popo sehen sollen nach 24h ...



Den will ich weder nach 24 h oder ein anderes mal sehen  , aber das ist wohl das Los eines Einzelstarters  .


Das war aber keine Antwort auf meine Frage  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## BackfireLX (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

dann probier ich es hier also auch nochmal... 
Gibt es noch Teams die noch Fahrer brauchen oder Leute die Lust haben ein Team zu gründen?

Gruß,
BackfireLX


----------



## MTB-Team Schaumburg (28. Mai 2008)

Die 24-Stunden Strecke am Herthasee:

Direkt neben dem Herthasee befindet sich das Vereinsheim eines Fußballvereins. Hier gibt es, ausreichende Plätze zum Campen sowie 
Duschmöglichkeit und Toiletten. 

Der Start-Zielbereich befindet sich hier ganz in der Nähe. Zuerst geht
es über einen normalen Schotterweg in Richtung Höchst. 800 m vor und 
400 m nach dem Höchst fahrt ihr auf Waldboden (Trail). Anschließende gibt
es eine kurze Abfahrt (Vorsicht Rillen im Boden). Danach leicht abschüssig
auf Waldwegen zurück zum Hertasee. Vor und auf dem Gelände des Hertasees müsst ihr dann noch über ein insges. ca. 600 m langes Wiesenstück fahren. Eine komplette Umrundung des Hertasees findet leider nicht statt. Die Gemeinde hat dies entgegen der ursprünglichen Vereinbarung letzte Woche aus "Sicherheitsgründen" untersagt ... 

Wer noch ein Team sucht, wo er gerne mitfahren möchte kann 
unter [email protected] anfragen. hp wird sicherlich noch einzelne
Startplätze in den Teams vermitteln können ...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## pseudosportler (28. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Info  , hört sich doch recht Hardtail geeignet an.
Bis bald im Wald, äh am Hertasee  .

MfG pseudosportler

PS: auf eurer Homepage ist noch die Anfahrtbeschreibung zur Hohenfels, wäre nett wen ihr das noch ändern würdet.


----------



## sun909 (28. Mai 2008)

hm,
also kein langer Trail wie das schöne Bergabstück im letzten Jahr?

Die Wiese war sch..., das hat letztes Jahr nicht sooo Spaß gemacht.

Und sind die 600m eben oder hoch oder runter auf der Wiese, wenn man fragen darf?

Ansonsten war es letztes Jahr ein Top-Rennen, gut organisiert und sehr gut gelaunte Leute am Start 

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-Team Schaumburg (29. Mai 2008)

Das Wiesenstück am Herthasee ist im ersten Teil leicht abschüssig,
danach flach. Es dürfte angenehm sein dieses zu fahren. Sollte es allerdings stark regnen, könnten einige Teile der Strecke unangenehm werden.
Aber bisher haben wir immer Glück gehabt - und da wird sich auch dieses 
Jahr (hoffentlich) nichts ändern!
So einen wunderschönen Bergabtrail wie letztes Jahr können wir leider
nicht bieten! Dafür aber u. a. einen schönen See zum schwimmen ...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## BackfireLX (29. Mai 2008)

Na dann wollen wir doch mal hoffen das der Wettergott uns gnädig ist und sonnige 25 - 30°C bringt.


----------



## Dr. Faust (31. Mai 2008)

Ich hoffe ihr habt euch was für eine mögliche Streckenkreuzung einfallen lassen, das war ja letztes Jahr recht knapp mit den Kindern. Soweit ich das weiß, wurde ja keins voll, aber wenigstens ein bisschen umgefahren. Das sollte sich nicht wiederholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (1. Juni 2008)

Na ja, das waren dann wahrscheinlich auch die Jungs, die sich so toll an die Wechselregeln gehalten haben...

Rücksicht war da bei einigen auf der Sekundenjagd Fehlanzeige 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Juni 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Na ja, das waren dann wahrscheinlich auch die Jungs, die sich so toll an die Wechselregeln gehalten haben...
> 
> Rücksicht war da bei einigen auf der Sekundenjagd Fehlanzeige


Nein, die waren das nicht. Mit Rücksichtslosigkeit hatte das nichts zu tun. Leider war es bei der letztjährigen Besucherführung nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis da was passierte. Fahrerlagerzugang quer über und auf einem Teil der Rennstrecke, wo mit 30 km/h und mehr gefahren wird, ist einfach keine gute Lösung. Beinaheunfälle gab es ja auch reichlich.


----------



## Olligator (2. Juni 2008)

Hi,
also mir hat die Veranstaltung letztes Jahr sehr gut gefallen. Das mit Abstand netteste Event das ich den letzten Jahren besucht habe (und waren das waren einige ...).

Macht das einfach wie letztes Jahr, dann wird das schon werden! 
Ich freue mich schon riesig auf das nächste Wochenende.

Gruss Oliver


----------



## Cheetah (2. Juni 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nein, die waren das nicht. Mit Rücksichtslosigkeit hatte das nichts zu tun. Leider war es bei der letztjährigen Besucherführung nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis da was passierte. Fahrerlagerzugang quer über und auf einem Teil der Rennstrecke, wo mit 30 km/h und mehr gefahren wird, ist einfach keine gute Lösung. Beinaheunfälle gab es ja auch reichlich.



 
Blödsinn! *Letztlich ist immer der Fahrer verantwortlich*, sich hinter (angeblichen) Planungsfehlern zu verstecken zeugt vom schwachen Charakter. Das Personen über die Strecke laufen sollte für keinen eine Überraschung gewesen sein. Wer hier anderer Meinung ist, sollte er sich mal anwaltlich beraten lassen, oder mal das Reglement lesen:
_
*Die Rennstrecke ist nicht gesperrt*, so dass es zu Zusammentreffen mit Personen und Fahrzeugen kommen kann. Wanderer haben absoluten Vorrang, ansonsten gilt die Straßenverkehrsordnung, an die sich jeder Fahrer halten muss. Der Veranstalter übernimmt für eigene (Fahrer) sowie für durch Teilnehmer oder Dritte verursachte Schäden keine Haftung. Dieser Passus wird durch das Gegenzeichnen der Haftungsausschluss Erklärung akzeptiert._

*Also keep cool, es geht hier nicht um Olympisches Gold, sondern um den Spaß!*​


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. Juni 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Blödsinn! *Letztlich ist immer der Fahrer verantwortlich*, sich hinter (angeblichen) Planungsfehlern zu verstecken zeugt vom schwachen Charakter.


Halt mal den Ball flach, bevor du hier jemanden schwachen Charakter unterstellst, den du gar nicht kennst oder warst du bei dem Unfall zugegen und kennst die Beteiligten? Im übrigen war die Strecke im Start-Zeil-Bereich mit Flatterbändern abgesperrt oder hab ich das falsch verstanden und das waren nur lustig bunten Deko-Bänder? Trotzdem mußten sich immer wieder Fußgänger in diesem engen Korridor bewegen, da der zweite, gefahrlose, Zugang zum Fahrerlager von rucksichtlosen Mitcampern blockiert wurde. Ein alles anderes als optimale Lösung. Aber dafür ist ja dieses Jahr eine andere Location gefunden worden, wo wir dieses Problem hoffentlich nicht haben.



			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Also keep cool, es geht hier nicht um Olympisches Gold, sondern um den Spaß!


Klar geht es um den Spaß und letztendlich kann sich auch ein Sieger von einem Sieg hier nichts kaufen. Trotzdem ist das ein Radrennen und mein Spaß bei sowas besteht nun mal darin, ein Rennen zu fahren und dazu gehört nun mal auch zwangsläufig Renntempo. 24 h gemütlich im Kreis tuckern ist für mich kein Radrennen. Deswegen muß man sicher trotzdem Rücksicht nehmen, aber es es sicher nicht nur im Sinne der Fahrer, sondern auch der Veranstalter, daß die Veranstaltung so reibungslos wie möglich abläuft.


----------



## Cheetah (3. Juni 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Halt mal den Ball flach, bevor du hier jemanden schwachen Charakter unterstellst, ....


Ich unterstelle jedem einen schwachen Charakter der seine Verantwortung leugnet.




Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... Im übrigen war die Strecke im Start-Zeil-Bereich mit Flatterbändern abgesperrt oder hab ich das falsch verstanden und das waren nur lustig bunten Deko-Bänder? Trotzdem mußten sich immer wieder Fußgänger in diesem engen Korridor bewegen, da der zweite, gefahrlose, Zugang zum Fahrerlager von rucksichtlosen Mitcampern blockiert wurde. Ein alles anderes als optimale Lösung. ...


Egal wie es aussah, es gibt keinen Freibrief zum gefährden von Personen.




Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ...Trotzdem ist das ein Radrennen und mein Spaß bei sowas besteht nun mal darin, ein Rennen zu fahren und dazu gehört nun mal auch zwangsläufig Renntempo. 24 h gemütlich im Kreis tuckern ist für mich kein Radrennen....


Wer redet denn davon gemütlich im Kreis tuckern? Es geht doch darum, in einer Situation wie du Sie oben beschreibst, muss ich als Verkehrteilnehmer mich so verhalten, dass ich keinen gefährde. 




Ach ja, so wie letztes Jahres nehme wieder am 24h Rennen der Schaumburger teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. Juni 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle jedem einen schwachen Charakter der seine Verantwortung leugnet.


Dann solltest du mal überlegen, ob du nicht falsch liegst oder unterstellst du allen, die in diesem und im alten Thread darum gebeten haben die gefährliche Situation vom letzten Jahr zu verbessern, damit das Rennen reibungsloser und ungefährlicher abläuft einen schwachen Charakter? Es geht darum, die Veranstaltung durch Feedback, und das war nun mal der meist kritisierte Punkt am letztjährigen Rennen, zu verbessern und nicht um Schuldzuweisungen an irgendwen!



Cheetah schrieb:


> Egal wie es aussah, es gibt keinen Freibrief zum gefährden von Personen.


Hat das jemand gesagt? Wo bitte?



Cheetah schrieb:


> Wer redet denn davon gemütlich im Kreis tuckern? Es geht doch darum, in einer Situation wie du Sie oben beschreibst, muss ich als Verkehrteilnehmer mich so verhalten, dass ich keinen gefährde.


Genau darauf liefe es, wenn man sich wirklich korrekt verhalten möchte, aber hinaus! Der fragliche Streckenteil war ja etwa 2-3 m breit und durch die Bäume und das damit wechselnde Licht in der Passage zwar nicht völlig unübersichtlich, aber risikoreich. Wenn ich hier also angemessen an Fußgängern und besonders an Kindern vorbei fahren möchte, dann müßte ich das korrekterweise mit nicht mehr als Schrittgeschwindigkeit tun, um das Gefahrenpotential so gering wie möglich zu halten. Ich habe niemanden gesehen, der da in Schrittgeschwindigkeit durch gefahren ist und unser Lager war direkt nebenan. Wie schnell bist du da durch gefahren?

Ich gehe aufgrund deiner bisherigen Äußerungen davon aus, daß du nach wie vor den Unfallhergang nicht kennst und unterstelle dir jetzt mal, daß dieser Unfall dir genau wie jedem anderen auf der Strecke hätte passieren können. Ich hab es immer geschafft zu bremsen oder auszuweichen und genügend andere auch, aber diese eine Situation hätte man von Seiten des Fahrers wohl, wenn überhaupt, wirklich nur mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit vermeiden können.


----------



## Cheetah (3. Juni 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wie schnell bist du da durch gefahren?


In den Bereich bin ich immer defensiv gefahren, und bestimmt auch mal Schritt. 

Es geht doch um folgendes, wenn ich Kinder, Tiere, betrunkene oder sichtlich abgelenkte sehe, muss ich ganz allein Sorge tragen das nichts passiert, das Rennen ist dann nun mal Nebensache.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. Juni 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Es geht doch um folgendes, wenn ich Kinder, Tiere, betrunkene oder sichtlich abgelenkte sehe, muss ich ganz allein Sorge tragen das nichts passiert, das Rennen ist dann nun mal Nebensache.


Stimme ich dir zu. Das Problem in dem fraglichen Fall war ja eben, daß das Kind vorher eben nicht zu sehen, da verdeckt, war. Und mir geht es eben darum, daß beim diesjährigen Rennen unübersichtliche Situationen auf ein mögliches Minimum reduziert werden und nicht um einen Freifahrschein für Raserei. Das kann mit einer anderen Art der Streckenquerung oder einfach an einer geeigneteren (= übersichtlicher für Fahrer und Passanten oder in einer Bergauf-Passage) erfolgen.


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2008)

ich garantiere euch, dass das kind damals nicht nur mir ins rad gerannt wäre, sondern jedem anderen auch.

das kind war wenn überhaupt sehr schwer zu sehen, aber das hätte auch nix geholfen, da es *urplötzlich* loslief. überall an der strecke sind personen unterwegs und man muß eigentlich immer damit rechnen, dass einer *urplötzlich* die strecke quert. in so einem fall hat man aber einfach keine chance !
folglich müsste man um jedes risiko auszuschließen die strecke schiebend bewältigen ...
das ganze passierte übrigens kurz hinter der offiziellen streckenquerung. also in einem bereich, der mit flatterband abgesperrt war. dieser wurde aber dennoch häufig von leuten gequert, um auf den 2. zeltplatz zu kommen.

zeugt es vielleicht auch von schwachem charakter, alle schuld auf den fahrer abzuwälzen ?

ich wünsche keinem, mal in eine ähnliche situation zu kommen ... 

ich habe mir definitiv nix vorzuwerfen, was letztendlich auch durch die reaktion der eltern des kindes deutlich gemacht wurde.


----------



## BackfireLX (3. Juni 2008)

Also ich kann mich noch an die letztjährige Tour de France erinnern, wo Markus Burkhardt einen Hund überfahren hat. Der Hund is urplötzlich über die Straße gerannt. Sowas unverantwortliches von dem T-Mobile Profi dieses Bergabstück nicht mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit zu fahren.
Bin sowieso dafür, dass die ihre Rennrädchen über die Pässe schieben. Dann wird auch weniger gedopt!


----------



## Dr. Faust (4. Juni 2008)

Eigentlich gar keinen Bock, mich dazu nochmal zu äußern...
Das mit dem Charakter ist so ein sagenhafter Blödsinn! 
Sei froh, dass Dir das Kind nicht vors Rad gerannt ist. Nicht bei jedem Unfall ist der Fahrer auch schuld.
Da Du es offensichtlich nie live gesehen hast-plädiere lieber für die Sicherheit der Zuschauer als anderen Dummheit zu unterstellen!
Eine wesentlich breitere Strecke an noralgischen Punkten oder eine Überführung könnten da, Achtung, Dramatik-Keule: Leben retten.


----------



## Cheetah (5. Juni 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Eigentlich gar keinen Bock, mich dazu nochmal zu äußern...
> Das mit dem Charakter ist so ein sagenhafter Blödsinn!
> Sei froh, dass Dir das Kind nicht vors Rad gerannt ist. Nicht bei jedem Unfall ist der Fahrer auch schuld.
> Da Du es offensichtlich nie live gesehen hast-plädiere lieber für die Sicherheit der Zuschauer als anderen Dummheit zu unterstellen!
> Eine wesentlich breitere Strecke an noralgischen Punkten oder eine Überführung könnten da, Achtung, Dramatik-Keule: Leben retten.



Moment mal!
Hab ich ein Wort über den Unfall verloren? Es geht mir nicht um Schuld, es geht um die Verantwortung des Fahrers allgemein. 



sun909 schrieb:


> Na ja, das waren dann wahrscheinlich auch die Jungs, die sich so toll an die Wechselregeln gehalten haben...
> 
> Rücksicht war da bei einigen auf der Sekundenjagd Fehlanzeige
> 
> ...



und die Antwort: 


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nein, die waren das nicht. Mit Rücksichtslosigkeit hatte das nichts zu tun. Leider war es bei der letztjährigen Besucherführung nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis da was passierte. Fahrerlagerzugang quer über und auf einem Teil der Rennstrecke, wo mit 30 km/h und mehr gefahren wird, ist einfach keine gute Lösung. Beinaheunfälle gab es ja auch reichlich.




Es geht um die Fahrer, die mit Fullspeed durch die Wechselzone rasen, dann über den Fahrerlagerzugang und in die besagte Stelle. Frei nach dem Motto, "Das ist hier ein Rennen, wer sich mir in den Weg stellt, selber Schuld!"

Alles weitere vor Ort, gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Es geht um die Fahrer, die mit Fullspeed durch die Wechselzone rasen, dann über den Fahrerlagerzugang und in die besagte Stelle. Frei nach dem Motto, "Das ist hier ein Rennen, wer sich mir in den Weg stellt, selber Schuld!"
> 
> Alles weitere vor Ort, gute Nacht



ich glaube, dass die wenigsten nach dem motto unterwegs sind  wenngleich es leider auch diese extreme gibt, keine frage ...

schade, dass ich dieses jahr nicht dabei sein kann. hätte mir gerne mal deinen fahrstil im rennen angeschaut ...


----------



## schnellejugend (5. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube, ich habe cheetah im Singletrail schieben sehen. Das ist auch gut so, schliesslich war der sehr schlecht bis garnicht einsehbar und hinter jedem Baum hätte ein Fahrer stehen oder ein Kind hervorspringen können.


----------



## sun909 (5. Juni 2008)

Wow, 

ein sehr qualifizierter Kommentar... 

Zum einen ging es nie um den Singletrail; zum anderen waren dort keine Kinder (nur mal ein Fotograph  ).

Und mein eigentlicher Kommentar bezog sich auf die Fahrer, die entgegen der Fahrerbesprechung einen fliegenden Wechsel vorgenommen hatten und dabei KEINE Rücksicht genommen haben auf alles, was irgendwie dort war.

Der Übergang ist mit Sicherheit besser zu lösen; mal gespannt, wie es dieses Jahr wird. Den Unfall habe ich selber nicht gesehen, und ich wünsche es auch niemanden, jemanden -egal ob Kind, Erwachsener oder Hund- über den Haufen zu fahren. 

Trotzdem kann man auch im Rennen ohne Scheuklappen=mit offenen Augen und einem Blick für das Umfeld fahren. 

Meine Meinung... 

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2008)

Könnt Ihr das nich Sa. kurz vor Ort klären?

Bin sicher das ist dann in 30 Sek. erledigt.


Danke!


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wow,
> 
> ein sehr qualifizierter Kommentar...
> 
> Zum einen ging es nie um den Singletrail; zum anderen waren dort keine Kinder (nur mal ein Fotograph  ).



also ich find den kommentar gut  

bist wohl nicht viel gefahren   , denn auch im singletrail waren damals kids und jede menge andere leute unterwegs. es kamen sogar mal touren-biker an der brücke auf der strecke entgegen  verlief aber alles unproblematisch, da beidseitig immer mit entsprechender vor- und rücksicht agiert wurde. einzig für einige frösche kam jede hilfe zu spät  

speziell im wechselbereich sieht es immer anders aus. hier bricht schnell hektik aus, leute bleiben zum wechseln mitten auf der strecke stehen. da wird es halt immer schnell eng und gefährlich. aber auch das war oft schon von weitem abschätzbar und man konnte sein tempo entsprechend der jeweiligen situation in der wechselzone anpassen (so man denn wollte  )


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr das nich Sa. kurz vor Ort klären?
> 
> Bin sicher das ist dann in 30 Sek. erledigt.
> 
> ...



würd ich sehr gerne, geht aber leider nicht  

als hauptbetroffener einiger ausführungen hier werde ich mich aber doch noch rechtfertigen dürfen


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> würd ich sehr gerne, geht aber leider nicht
> 
> als hauptbetroffener einiger ausführungen hier werde ich mich aber doch noch rechtfertigen dürfen




Natürlich!

Aber jetzt ist's klar  
Sowas hat bekanntlich hier kein Ende ..... am Herthasee dafür umso schneller. Ich Cheetha dem Kater ja bei Bedarf vorstellen  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Olligator (5. Juni 2008)

Hi,

mal ehrlich, was soll die Aufregung? Kein Veranstalter dieser Welt kann garantieren, daß nicht irgendein Unfal passiert. Ein Strecke bei einem MTB-Rennen oder Straßenrennen läßt sich nicht völlig absperren. Es gab doch schon Verwirrte die bei F1-Rennen plötzlich auf der Strecke standen. Bei Straßenrennen habe ich schon gefährliche Situationen erlebt, da sind MTB-Rennen doch recht sicher. Und ein Ordner alle 200m am Streckenrand, was nützt das?

Deshalb, jeder fährt auf eigene Rechnung und Gefahr und der Veranstalter tut was er kann ... Aber bei einem Rennen in der "Pampa" gibt es wohl potenziell weniger mögliche Trottel auf der Strecke als im Münchener Olympiapark oder in Duisburg bei den 24h. 

Bis Samstag beim Rennen

Oliver


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2008)

Hat jemand 'ne bessere Vorhersage  


http://de.beta.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0006313


----------



## Solanum (5. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hat jemand 'ne bessere Vorhersage
> 
> 
> http://de.beta.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0006313



ne aber noch eine: http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10515&id2=10526&ort=Holzappel&near=&tag=2


aber ich finde beide nicht unbedingt schlecht! könnte mal einwenig Regen geben aber von Dauerregen spricht keiner!


----------



## Balu. (5. Juni 2008)

Die könnten beide besser sein, aber 27% Regenrisiko is kein Weltuntergang, wolkig stört mich nicht ... nachts is eh dunkel


----------



## schnellejugend (6. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hat jemand 'ne bessere Vorhersage
> 
> 
> http://de.beta.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0006313





Wenns hilft: 30°, Sonnenschein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blechquaeler (8. Juni 2008)

Schön war´s! Beispielhafte Organisation, top Verpflegung, etc. Danke an die Verantwortlichen.

Hup huup!


----------



## pseudosportler (9. Juni 2008)

Erst einmal ein großes Lob an den Veranstalter und seine Helfer & Sponsoren  .
War ne super Veranstaltung, gut organisiert und Verpflegung war nicht nur ausreichend sondern auch lecker, habe selten so gute Nudeln bei so einer großen Veranstaltung bekommen.
Das die Duschen teils arg versandet waren und kaum abliefen, war halt nur ein kleines Ärgernis, aber halt Wetterbedingt.
Ansonsten kann ich nur allen mal raten dort mit zufahren, kein vergleich zu den Massenveranstaltungen in Duisburg/München usw. , dafür aber super familiär und mit recht kurzen Wegen.
Macht weiter so ihr seit klasse  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Cheetah (9. Juni 2008)

*Klasse Event, macht weiter so!
*   

Wünsche:
Aufhängmöglichkeit für Bikes, beim Waschplatz. So könnte man eine menge Zeit sparen. Es spritzt kein Dreck von Boden auf  und man kommt an alle Stellen ran, ohne das Bike umzusetzen.

Zulassung für 29er


----------



## Olligator (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

vielen lieben Dank für die rundum gelungene Veranstaltung 2008. Macht einfach weiter so!!!

- Tolle Strecke, aber für nen Einzelfahrer nach dem Gewitter schwer.
- Tolle VerpflegungD
- Super sanitäre Anlagen. Warme Duschen nach dem Rennen, wo erlebt man sowas.
- Tolle Location in Holzappel
- Tolle Veranstalter-Crew.

Mir hat eure Veranstaltung viel besser gefallen als die Mega-Events in München oder Duisburg. Ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei und freue mich schon.
Jetzt erhole ich mich erst mal, bringe mein Bike wieder in Ordnung ...


----------



## Delgado (9. Juni 2008)

Da möchte ich mich gerne anschließen.

Nach 2006 und 2007 bin ich dieses Jahr gerne wieder gekommen und werde es auch das nächste Mal so halten.

Euer Event ist wirklich ein echter Höhepunkt in meiner Jahresplanung.

Zur Organisation, Verpflegung und der Stimmung, die besonders Durch Euer ganzes Team verbreitet wird, ist nicht zu sagen außer ..... 

Top Spitzenleistung    

Dass Ihr dieses Jahr mit dem Regen eine weitere Herausforderung geschaffen habt, welches jeden Fahrer an die Grenzen seiner Fahrtechnik und Rennstrategie getrieben hat, ist ein ganz besonderes Highlight   

Eure "E 1"


Gruß

Micha


----------



## schnellejugend (9. Juni 2008)

So schön wie diesmal wars noch niemals.

Bei den vielen Freunden und Bekannten hätte ich auch 24h ohne radfahren bestens unterhalten verbringen können. Oder auch von Freitag bis Sonntag. Obwohl auch das fahren eine sehr interessante Erfahrung war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (9. Juni 2008)

@ Olligator - fetten Respekt vor Deiner Leistung  Mir ein Rätsel, wie Du die Nacht sturzfrei überlebt hast und dann mit so 'nem Vorsprung die Einzelfahrerwertung gewonnen hast!

Die Veranstaltung war mal wieder super klasse und die Location war auch richtig nett.

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## sun909 (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ein schönes Rennen in einer sehr angenehmen Atmosphäre (wenn man von der leicht erhöhten Luftfeuchtigkeit einmal absieht  )!

Die Verpflegung war super, wir haben nur gut gelaunte von der Orga getroffen, auf Anregungen (z.B. bessere Beschilderung der 90Grad Kurven) wurde schnell reagiert.

Einziger Kritikpunkt: 

Die Strecke war mit null Trails gesegnet, das fanden wir-speziell nach dem Vorjahr mit schönem Downhill- und Uphill-Trail- sehr schade...

So war es eine Strecke für Racer; der Reiz war ein wenig dahin.

Und warum der Crosser auf die Strecke durfte, obwohl es vorher hieß, nur 26", konnte uns auch niemand erklären 

Nichts für ungut, ich hoffe ihr versteht Kritik als positiv; wir kommen im nächsten Jahr wieder, weil wir uns wohlfühlen bei Euch!

schöne grüße
sun909


----------



## Balu. (9. Juni 2008)

Man man, da hab ich ja was losgetreten mit der Diskussion um die Laufradgrösse. Ich hab vor´m Rennen aber noch mit einem aus eurer Orga geschwätzt der meinte:
 "Ja, man hat einem 28" erlaubt zu starten, das war aber nicht abgesprochen"

Ich sag lasst es gut sein, ihr habt euer Reglement und das soll auch so bleiben. Ich für meinen Teil hatte auf 26" mindestens genauso viel Spaß an eurem tollen Rennen ... auch wenn nur ein Gang dran war  

Meine Stimmung war zwar nach dem Regenschauer etwas gedrückt, aber ich habe wie viele andere das beste draus gemacht und bin mit mir und meiner Leistung zufrieden.

Lob an die Organisation  , wenn nix dazwischen kommt: Bis nächstes Jahr.

Euer Singlespeedbär


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (9. Juni 2008)

Wir wollen an der Stelle nicht diskutieren, wodurch sich der auch hier anwesende böse 28" sein Startrecht erkauft hat - das ist doch sowas von Worscht! Ich hatte ein starres MTB dabei und bin dann doch Fully gefahren, was auch halbwegs zügig war (habe auf den Kollegen Crosser höchstens gefühlte 10 min. pro Runde verloren) (-;

zur Strecke: im Vgl. zur 1. und 2. Strecke konnte diese nicht ganz mithalten, ich fand auch die Charakteristik mit dem ellenlangen Anstieg etwas unangenehm und die Rundenlänge zu lang (und das obwohl wir so 14-15er Zeiten hatte)
an die Orga: HUT AB!!! Dem Kuchenbäcker gehört nachwievor der Goldene Streusel verliehen, das Frühstücksbuffet ist besser als im Hotel im Trainingslager und Eure positive Grundeinstellung ist einfach klasse!


----------



## MTB-Kao (9. Juni 2008)

Auch von mir ein dickes Lob. Vorallem die Verpflegung war super klasse  Kleiner Kritikpunkt: die Duschen. Unten waren sie kälter als der See und oben im Vereinsheim war es recht schwierig mit 3 Tropfen pro Sekunde den Matsch abzubekommen.

Ich hoffe ihr findet nächstes Jahr eine Strecke, dann bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## cleiende (9. Juni 2008)

Es war ein echtes Vergnügen (obwohl: Hättet Ihr den Hahn am Himmel nicht zudrehen können?), für mich eine Reise in die Vergangenheit. So superklasse war es auch auf den Rennen in den 1990ern.
Allein schon deshalb: Gerne wieder!


----------



## schnellejugend (9. Juni 2008)

Ich kann euch sagen warum der Crosser (nämlich ich) zugelassen war: ich habe vorher mit denen gesprochen und da wir ein Team ohne jegliche Ambitionen waren und ich auch vorgeschlagen habe ausser Konkurrenz zu starten war denen das einfach mal egal. Wenn ich bei den Sebameds mitgefahren wäre hätte ich mein MTB dabeigehabt (konnte aber nicht 24h dabeisein und wollte den Sieg nicht gefährden). So wollte ich das mit dem Crosser mal ausprobieren. Tut mir leid wenns euch ärgert. Obwohl es mir eigtl. egal ist. Es wundert mich wie immer nicht, daß kein einziger mich angesprochen hat.

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen das mit dem Crosser mal zu probieren, lohnt sich. Die beiden anderen Strecken bin ich auch schon damit gefahren. 

Nächstes Jahr starte ich mit der "ernstgemeint Crossradmanschaft, keine Angst, ausser Konkurrenz".


----------



## tillo7 (9. Juni 2008)

Ja, schön war es wirklich - schön schlammig (siehe Bild)  Die Organisatoren kann man wirklich nicht oft genug loben: Verpflegung, Strecke, Fahrerlager, FRÜHSTÜCK, Kärcher (16 Stunden im Dauereinsatz) und die Laune waren wirklich Spitze.

Einziger Kritikpunkt von mir ist, dass die Teams nicht nach Klassen gewertet werden. Mein Bruder und ich haben morgens um 8:30 aufgehört zu fahren, weil wir auf die 2. der 2er-Teams über 20 Runden Vorsprung hatten und uns und das Material schonen wollten. Na ja, bei der Siegerehrung gab es dann etwas lange Gesichter, weil alle Teams in einen Topf geworfen wurden. Ein bisschen Ruhm und Ehre für die lange Nacht wäre schön gewesen 

Noch was: WO WAREN DIE GANZEN WEICHEIER EIGENTLICH IN DER NACHT 

Gruß

Till


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Juni 2008)

Auch von mir herzlichen Dank an die Veranstalter für die super organisierte Veranstaltung!   Die Strecke war zwar nicht so schön, wie die beiden Vorgänger, hätte aber bei besserem Wetter sicher trotzdem Spaß gemacht, da schön schnell. Außer dem Wetter war an der Veranstaltung nichts auszusetzen und ich hoffe, daß ich auch nächstes Jahr wieder Zeit dafür finde.


----------



## schnellejugend (10. Juni 2008)

> Einziger Kritikpunkt von mir ist, dass die Teams nicht nach Klassen gewertet werden.



Das war diesmal etwas missverständlich, in der vorläufigen Starterliste sah es so aus als ob es Wertungen für alle Teamgrössen gibt. Wie in den Vorjahren (und wie es im Reglement steht) gibts aber nur Wertung für Einzelstarter und Teams bis 6 Mann/Frau. 
Das Event hat mal mit unter 20 Teams angefangen und ist jetzt mit etwas kanp 40 Teams immer noch eher familiär. Das ist die Stärke der Veranstaltung, dadurch ist es aber auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll mehr als 2 Wertungen auszuschreiben.

Da mM. 2er Teams die stressigste Art sind ein 24h Rennen zu verbringen und ihr ja auch offensichtlich die Nacht nicht rummgegammelt habt gebührt euch die Annerkung trotzdem.



> WO WAREN DIE GANZEN WEICHEIER EIGENTLICH IN DER NACHT



Ich war zu Hause im Bett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (10. Juni 2008)

Auch von mir bzw. unserem Team ( PLATZ 8 OleOleOle!) ein herzliches Dankeschön für diese Superveranstaltung. Für das Wetter könnt Ihr nichts, abgesehen davon hat das die Strecke erst richtig spannend gemacht! Sind sicher im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei...auch wenn ich mich 3 Uhr morgens schon gefragt habe, was ich eigentlich auf dem Fahrrad tue  
Also herzlichen Dank, beste Grüße und auf ein Neues!
Daniel
PS: Die Bilder auf Eurer Homepage fehlen   nd wir wurden doch alle so schön im Schlamm fotografiert


----------



## Olligator (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

falls jemand Bilder oder Videos mit der 51 E hat, ich würde mich riesig freuen   , wenn ich die bekommen könnte    

Meine Leute haben es vor lauter Aufregung vergessen   auf den Auslöser zu drücken oder die Bilder sind nicht so toll  

Gruss Oliver


----------



## Delgado (10. Juni 2008)

Olligator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> falls jemand Bilder oder Videos mit der 51 E hat, ich würde mich riesig freuen   , wenn ich die bekommen könnte
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepin (10. Juni 2008)

jo wir waren auch davei es war wieder super

danke an dei schaumburger jungs danke

hier unsere nachlese und bilder:
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=964


----------



## Olligator (10. Juni 2008)

Hi,

danke erst mal für die tollen Bilder. 















gruss Oliver


----------



## MTB-Team Schaumburg (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

vielen Dank noch einmal für euer kommen!

Die Ergebnislisten (incl. Wertung 2er-Team) sind online.

bis bald im Wald...

Peter (MTB-Team Schaumburg)


----------



## Farodin (11. Juni 2008)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Da mM. 2er Teams die stressigste Art sind ein 24h Rennen zu verbringen und ihr ja auch offensichtlich die Nacht nicht rummgegammelt habt gebührt euch die Annerkung trotzdem.




 

Soll das jetzt ein böser Seitenhieb auf mein wunderprächtiges 2-Mann Team "Gammelbiker" sein ?!  

Wir haben uns aus mehreren Gründen entschieden unser Primärziel (das komplette Durchfahren) zu tilgen...
Am ausschlaggebensten war jedoch der enorme Materialverschleiß.
Nun sind bei mir nur ein Satz neuer Schaltröllchen fällig.

Ich habe mich an dem Rennen jedoch sehr erfreuen können und auch meine  vielen Balance-Trainingseinheiten nicht bereut,da ich auf den Abfahrten so eine recht hohe Geschwindigkeit fahren konnte  (und verständnisslose Blicke auf mich zog ^^) 

Meinen Glückwunsch an Dich und deinen Bruder Till, da ihr ja unsere direkten "Bezwinger" in der 2er Wertung seid,wobei uns wohl bekannt war,dass wir im 2er team quasi außer Konkurrenz fahren gegen die ganzen 6er Teams.

Ebenfalls meinen Respekt an unsere Nachbarn das Sebamed Team! 
(Ihr seid wie die Höllenhunde unterwegs gewesen..zisch und weg  )

Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja nächstes Jahr mal ein 4er team auf die Beine zu stellen und Euch ordentlich Druck zu machen  

Beste Grüßle 
Gammelbiker Lars


----------



## Balu. (31. Juli 2008)

Auch wenn ich den Thread erst ausbuddeln muss, aber es hat nicht zufällig jemand nen dunkelblauen Eastpack zuviel ? Mit ScoobyDoo Bändern dran ??

Den vermisst meine Freundin nämlich und er hatte da wohl seinen letzten Einsatz !
Danke


----------



## Delgado (15. Dezember 2008)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ..............................

liebes MTB Team Schaumburg 

Wünsche Euch friedvolle Weihnachtstage und einen nicht zu feuchtfröhlichen Rutsch in 2009 

Hoffe auf ein Wiedersehen am Herthasee .....


BTW: Wann ist der 24h Termin 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tillo7 (15. Dezember 2008)

Ja, ja, ja, ja, wann geht es 2009 wieder rund um den "Fangosee"

Gruß

Till


----------



## t-n-h (5. Januar 2009)

Würd mich auch interessieren, wann der Termin 2009 ist!!!

Dann kann man besser planen ob es klappt mit der Teilnahme oder nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Cheetah (5. Januar 2009)

Mir ist eine Terminänderung auf den 30.-31.05 (Pfingsten) zu Ohren gekommen.


----------



## BackfireLX (5. Januar 2009)

Na hoffentlich stimmt das nicht... An Pfingsten is so viel anderer Kram... Da hab ich sicher keine Zeit fürs 24h Rennen


----------



## Olligator (5. Januar 2009)

Hi,
sccheint zu stimmen, wenn man auf die Homepage der Veranstalter schaut ... http://www.singletrail.net/Home/Home.htm ...

Ich freu mich schon riesig 

Gruss Oliver


----------



## t-n-h (5. Januar 2009)

Gleiche Strecke wie letztes Jahr???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BackfireLX (5. Januar 2009)

Welche Strecke? Letztes Jahr das war keine Strecke sondern en Zustand  Wird schwer werden das wieder so hinzurichten


----------



## sun909 (6. Januar 2009)

Tja,
Das mit dem Termin an Pfingsten ist ja bescheiden  

Auf die Letzte Anfrage bekamen wir zwei Termine im Juni genannt...

Kann ja verstehen, dass es bestimmte Gründe dafür geben wird, aber solch ein langes We zu nehmen, halte ich persönlich für ungünstig.

Nun denn, hoffen wir trotzdem auf reichlich Teilnehmer und eine traillastigere Strecke.

Grüße
sun909


----------



## Olligator (6. Januar 2009)

Hi, 
soweit ich gehört habe wird das Rennen wohl wieder in Holzappel am Herthasee stattfinden. Den Termin müssen die Veranstalter mit der Gemeinde Holzappel abstimmen, da gibt es halt Vorgaben. Dann darf auf dem Fußballplatz kein Spiel sein ... am See keine andere Veranstaltung ....

Die Strecke war letztes Jahr aufgrund der Witterung hart genug, nicht nur für die Einzelfahrer. 

Und aufgrund der Wettervorhersage für Pfingsten 2009 sollte da auch nicht viel geändert werden  Es ist ein 24h-Rennen, kein CC-Race über 45min.

Ich bin 2008 die ganze Nacht alleine durchgefahren, ab 02.00 war die Strecke leer, viele lagen da wohl "fertig" in der Ecke. Härter braucht die Strecke nicht zu werden, wer es härter haben will kann ja mit mir Solo-Klasse fahren ...

Grüße Oliver


----------



## BackfireLX (6. Januar 2009)

Olligator schrieb:


> Ich bin 2008 die ganze Nacht alleine durchgefahren, ab 02.00 war die Strecke leer...



Kann nicht sein... wir sind auch durchgefahren . Wobei man das um die Uhrzeit noch nicht wirklich fahren nennen konnte... Schlittern triffts da eher. Aber morgens gings ja wieder etwas besser.

Schade das ich dieses Jahr nicht mitfahren kann


----------



## sun909 (6. Januar 2009)

Hi,
unser Team ist auch Furcht erfahren äh durchgefahren (Korrekturprogramm  ).

Trotzdem ist Pfingsten in den vergangenen Jahren nicht grad durch Sonnenschein positiv aufgefallen.

U.a. deshalb ein m.E. (!) ungünstiger Termin, aber ich denke mir schon, dass der nicht aus Spaß dahin gelegt wurde...

Grüße
sun909


----------



## Delgado (6. Januar 2009)

Ende Mai kann ich nicht.

Bitte auf Anfang Juni verschieben!

Danke!


----------



## pseudosportler (6. Januar 2009)

Wen es bei Pfingsten bleibt habe ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt, da kann ich nämlich nicht, wollte es auch mal als Solist versuchen, der Kelch wird dann wohl an mir vorbei gehen .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Januar 2009)

Also ich find den Termin super! Ich muß mir für den Samstag keinen Urlaub nehmen und kann den Montag zum Nachschlafen verwenden.


----------



## schnellejugend (6. Januar 2009)

Pfingsten ist Perfekt.

Ich wollte vll. auch mal wieder alleine. Delgado ist anscheinend schon mal raus. Schade, schade...


----------



## obo (12. Januar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ende Mai kann ich nicht.
> 
> Bitte auf Anfang Juni verschieben!
> 
> Danke!



An Pfingsten sind doch noch andere 24h Rennen, daher kann ich auch nicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (1. Juni 2009)

Wollte jetzt keinen neuen thread aufmachen - aber Folgendes muss ich loswerden:
Bike around the clock am Herthasee 2009 war 'ne super tolle Veranstaltung  
Sehr schöne, aber auch sehr harte Strecke und vor allem faire und freundliche Mitstreiter - hat wirklich Spaß gemacht!

Großen Dank an das MTB-Team Schaumburg, das sich mal wieder selbst übertroffen hat.

Wünsche allen noch einen schönen Rest von Pfingsten, Felixxx


----------



## Uplooser (1. Juni 2009)

Ich bin ja eigentlich Rennradfahrer und hab mich zu einem MTB-Rennen überreden lassen.
Freut mich zu hören, daß MTBler die Strecke auch hart fanden. 
Aber schön wars trotzdem.


----------



## Felixxx (1. Juni 2009)

Für diejenigen, die's interessiert, ein bisschen ausführlicher 

Freitag, 29.05.2009

13:00 Uhr - Abfahrt mit Conni, Felix und Wohnwagengespann "race ready" Richtung Limburg. Kommen sehr gut durch, bis wir auf dem letzten 9km Autobahnteilstück auf der A3 in einen Stau geraten. Ist aber nach 'ner guten halben Stunde auch Geschichte. 
Ankunft am Herthasee gegen 18:15 Uhr. Leider gibt's hier auch die "Handtuch auf die Liege Reservierer", die sonst nur am Pool nerven. Nach 'ner Diskussion mit klaren Worten gibt's dann doch einen ordentlichen Stellplatz.
Proberunde mit 42/19 gedreht und beschlossen auf 42/20 umzuritzeln. Der neue Kurs besitzt den gleichen knapp 3km langen Aufstieg wie im letzten Jahr und 'ne neue verkürzte gut 2km lange Abfahrt mit mächtig Tempo - Gesamtlänge 4950m bei 140hm. An sich perfekt für Singlespeeder, da die lästigen Flachetappen gänzlich fehlen.
Alte Bekannte getroffen, gegrillt, gepennt.

Samstag, 30.05.2009

08:00 Uhr - Aufstehen ist angesagt. Ordentlich gefrühstückt, Startnummer abgeholt (16E) und befestigt, unzählige Male durch's Fahrerlager getapert.
Kimpel aus dem Forum getroffen (Starrgabel und 39/19) sowie die EinGangGiganten PsychoDoc (Federgabel und 44/18) und Bronco (Fully und 44/18). Ersterer startet im 6er Team und letztere im 2er. Waren wir also 4 aus unserer Spezies.

14:00 Uhr - Start im Le Mans Stil und auf geht's. Durch den Start und den langen Anstieg entzerrt sich das Feld, so dass es keinen Tumult auf der fahrtechnisch absolut nicht anspruchslosen High Speed Abfahrt gibt. Die ersten Runden bin ich mit 18min zu schnell, versuche auf 20min zu drosseln. Die Race King 2.2 Supersonic mit NoTubes Milch laufen so irre, dass ich auf den langen Geraden mit den meisten pedalierenden Fullies rollend mithalten kann.

18:30 Uhr - meine neue Procraft Carbon Starrgabel fordert ihren Tribut. In Runde 14 schiebe ich das erste Mal das ca. 35m lange Steilstück mit 13%, da ich meine Hände für die Abfahrt schonen muss und daher nicht mehr so heftig am Lenker zerren kann. Behalte das dann bis Rennende so bei. Topspeed kurz vor dem "Tunnel" in das Waldstück 51,55km/h - kann ich im Laufe des Rennens auch nicht mehr toppen.

20:30 Uhr - meine Oberschenkel zucken wie wild, also Umritzeln auf 42/23. Für mich und diesen Kurs dann die perfekte Übersetzung. Barilla Röhrennudeln mit Chio Dip Mild Salsa füllen meine Depots wieder auf. Camelback ersetzt für die Nachtstunden die Trinkflasche. Sigma Mirage als Helmlampe und PowerLed am Lenker sind meine Sehhilfe für die einbrechende Dunkelheit. Klappt auch super, nur staubt es vor dem "Tunnel" so dermaßen, dass man durch eine "Nebelwand" fährt. Dank der Sigma Beleuchtung kann ich's auf den Abfahrten weiterhin laufen lassen.

Sonntag, 31.05.2009

01:15 Uhr - gehe schlafen, kann meine Hände nicht mehr am Lenker halten. Die Starrgabel hat für diese Abfahrten zu wenig Federweg  Hinzu kommt die letzte Abfahrt hinter dem Vorjahressieger und seinem Bruder - die knallen im Paarlauf die Strecke runter - nee, ich bin gefrustet. 29 Runden (143,55km und 4060hm) stehen auf der Uhr.

05:40 Uhr - Rosinenbrötchen mit Cola, neue Klammotten und beim Aufsteigen sterbe ich fast. Nach 3 Runden habe ich wieder meinen Rhythmus und sehe, dass der spätere Sieger bei den Einzelfahrern "meine" Rampe ebenfalls schiebt (so wie viele jetzt). 47 Runden habe ich mir vorgenommen, für jedes Lebensjahr eines. Kann trotz der 4 1/2 Stunden Pause noch klappen, wird aber eng. 

09:00 Uhr - Barilla mit Chio Dip macht mich fit für die letzten 5 Stunden. irgendwie fühle ich mich mental fitter als gestern, mein Körper sieht das allerdings extrem anders. Die Rundenzeiten sind auf 22min runtergegangen und nach jeder 2ten Runde gibt's leckeren Apfel- oder Kirschkuchen hinter der Zeitnahme. Im Waldstück winke ich jetzt alle schnellen Fahrer freundlich vorbei und eiere hinterher. Clickies für die Hände wär jetzt irgendwie sinnvoll...

13:27 Uhr - Lehne mich an den grünen Zaun am Ende der Abfahrt und überlege, ob ich meine Vorgabe von 47 Runden um eine oder zwei Runden übertreffen will.

13:58 Uhr - habe die schwere Entscheidung nach dem Vorbild politischer Größen dann recht entspannt ausgesessen 

14:00 Uhr - Zieleinlauf nach 48 Runden (237,6km und 6720hm) auf Platz 9 der Einzelstarter. Für die 49te Runde kam ich 30 Sekunden zu spät...

Fazit: ein sehr schönes und toll organisiertes Event, nächstes Jahr wieder. Starrgabel bleibt drin...

Bilder gibt's in den nächsten Tagen


----------



## Uplooser (1. Juni 2009)

Ok, OK. 
Das ist dann doch ein Unterschied, ich im 6erTeam und ihr als Einzelstarter und dann noch Singlespeed. Ihr habt doch einen an der Waffel.( bewundernd)
Naja bei uns ging es um den Sieg im 6erTeam und unser Teamchef ist ähnlich beschrabbelt.
Ist noch der 2. Platz rausgesprungen, aber das war ein hartes Stück Arbeit und es trennten uns nur 2Minuten, bei 24 Stunden ein Wimpernschlag. Und das bei den ganzen Defekten, die wir, aber auch die anderen Teams hatten.
Gab wohl auch welche die sich in der Abfahrt zerlegt haben. Ich weiß von mindestens einem Schlüsselbeinbruch.

Lustig fand ich noch die Jungs, die um 10Uhr mit der Begründung einpackten, sie hätten nicht gewußt, das 24 Stunden so lang seien.


----------



## Fischkopp (1. Juni 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Sehr schöne, aber auch sehr harte Strecke


Für Singlespeed mit Starrgabel mag das Aufgrund des  teilweise unebenen Untergrundes zutreffen und ich ziehe vor Deiner Leistung definitiv den Hut!
Dennoch, für mich (mit Federgabel und Schaltung) war das eine der langweiligsten und anspruchslosesten 'MTB'-Stecken, die ich jemals gefahren bin. Keinerlei Flow, weder 'richtige' Steigungen noch fahrtechnische Herausforderungen. Die Strecken in Balduinstein und Hohlenfels waren da deutlich netter...


----------



## Olligator (12. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich fand die 2009 Version einfach toll. Die Strecke ist für Einzelfahrer hammerhart!

Viele Höhenmeter und eine Abfahrt auf der man sich nicht ausruhen kann. Ich freue mich schon auf 2010, mal sehen, event. wieder solo oder in einem starken Team ...

... und Felix, bau die Federgabel ein ...

Gruss Oliver


----------



## r19andre (23. November 2009)

Nabend,

bevor ich nen neuen Thread öffne frage ich hier mal nach nen Termin für 2010?

Wieder über Pfingsten? Kann schon aus zeitlichen Gründen die anderen großen 24h Events nicht fahren.

Liest sich aber alles sehr gut (nett) und ist nicht zu weit weg

Gruß

Andre


----------



## Felixxx (24. November 2009)

www.singletrail.net sagt auch 2010 wieder am Pfingstwochenende. Bin nächstes Jahr aufgrund von Terminüberschneidung leider nicht dabei


----------



## Olligator (24. November 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> www.singletrail.net sagt auch 2010 wieder am Pfingstwochenende. Bin nächstes Jahr aufgrund von Terminüberschneidung leider nicht dabei



das geht aber gar nicht! Dann sehen wir uns ja gar nicht, sehr schade.

Grüße Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reiler (24. November 2009)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Lustig fand ich noch die Jungs, die um 10Uhr mit der Begründung einpackten, sie hätten nicht gewußt, das 24 Stunden so lang seien.




das waren die herren am specialized zelt wen ich nicht irre.

war echt cool im mai. näxt jahr wieder. mit weniger kilos,leichterem rad und hoffentlich besserer kondition...


----------



## eddy 1 (1. Dezember 2009)

Olligator schrieb:


> das geht aber gar nicht! Dann sehen wir uns ja gar nicht, sehr schade.
> 
> Grüße Oliver



wir uns aber !!!


----------



## Olligator (2. Dezember 2009)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> wir uns aber !!!



Hi Eddy,

dann kann ich ja nur noch zweiter werden  Ich freu mich trotzdem.

gruss oliver

mad: was ist mit den Bilder vom SIS )


----------



## elmar schrauth (11. Dezember 2009)

Die Vreanstaltung ist absolut top-

Einzig Start und Rundenzählen könnten besser sein.
Der Start sollte direkt in die Steigung gelegt werden.
Aufstellung nach Vorjahresplatz und oder Teamart; Einzelfahrer hinten, 4 er Mitte, 6 er vorn.


----------



## eddy 1 (15. Dezember 2009)

so lassen wie es war (super)

und die rundenzählen na ja hat alles geklappt 

dafür is es preiswert und eine super stimmung


----------

